# Pas de rafraîchissement des Caméras HomeKit secure video



## AlCor72 (29 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours les pastilles de mes caméra (une Aqara, une Logitech, une Eufy) ne se rafraîchissent plus sur mon iPhone. Pas de problème sur d’autres iPhones ou iPads de la maison..
Je n.ai jamais eu ce problème…
Pour l’instant la seule solution que j’ai c’est de connecter iCloud sur mon iPhone puis de le reconnecter… mais bon c’est pénible car il faut ré paramétrer pas mal de chose… et la ca fait 2 fois en 3 jours…

Avez déjà eu ce type de problème et comment vous en êtes vous sortit?


----------



## Moutaille (31 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour @AlCor72 
Est ce qu'il n'y aurait pas des mises à jours de firmware a faire dans les apps des caméras correspondantes ?


----------



## AlCor72 (31 Décembre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour @AlCor72
> Est ce qu'il n'y aurait pas des mises à jours de firmware a faire dans les apps des caméras correspondantes ?


Bonjour,

non j’ai vérifié et toutes les caméras et appareils iOS sont à jour. 
pour l’instant je ne comprends pas.


----------



## Moutaille (31 Décembre 2021)

Est ce que tu as tenté de modifier les "options d'enregistrement" ? Je sais que pour mes Eufy ça avait permis qu'elles retrouvent le lien avec HSV. Peut être que ça pourra t'aider...


----------



## AlCor72 (31 Décembre 2021)

Yea j’avais essayé ça sans resultat…


----------



## Michaelh93 (2 Janvier 2022)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis quelques jours les pastilles de mes caméra (une Aqara, une Logitech, une Eufy) ne se rafraîchissent plus sur mon iPhone. Pas de problème sur d’autres iPhones ou iPads de la maison..
> Je n.ai jamais eu ce problème…
> ...


Bonjour,
Idem pour moi avec 2 cameras netatmo.  Désinstallation et réinstallation du domicile et rien n’y fait. Les miniatures sont figées alors qu’avant j’avais aucun soucis. Le problème viendrait-il d’Apple ?


----------



## AlCor72 (2 Janvier 2022)

Perso je me déconnecte de mon compte iCloud et je me reconnecte ce qui a pour conséquence de supprimer mon domicile de l’iPhone puis de le réimporté.

Aujourdhui idem mais sur un iPad…


----------



## AlCor72 (12 Janvier 2022)

Pour info le problème vient bien de la dernière MAJ de iOS et iPadOS.


----------



## Tiberius (12 Janvier 2022)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Pour info le problème vient bien de la dernière MAJ de iOS et iPadOS.


La 15.2.1 a-t-elle corrigé le problème ?


----------



## AlCor72 (13 Janvier 2022)

Tiberius a dit:


> La 15.2.1 a-t-elle corrigé le problème ?


Bonne question… j’ai plus le problème pour l’instant mais je crois que le problème avait disparu avant la mise à jour.


----------



## fritz67 (25 Janvier 2022)

Salut, je suis sous 15.2.1 IPhone 7 Plus et toujours le même problème avec les vignettes.
Sur Ipad 15.2.1 pas de soucis par contre


----------



## Tiberius (25 Janvier 2022)

fritz67 a dit:


> Salut, je suis sous 15.2.1 IPhone 7 Plus et toujours le même problème avec les vignettes.
> Sur Ipad 15.2.1 pas de soucis par contre


Ah bien tiens, moi c'est l'inverse... OK sur l'iPhone, mais l'iPad m'affiche une vignette de décembre ...


----------



## fritz67 (25 Janvier 2022)

Va attendre une mise a jour, j'ai la flemme de désinstaller et réinstaller les cameras....


----------



## DadGeeK (26 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, je rencontre un souci qui me semble rejoindre un peu les votres. 

Je m’explique :

J’ai ajouté 2 caméras à mon HomeKit, une Netatmo Welcome et une Eufy Indoor Cam. 
J’ai d’abord installé les caméras via leur app propriétaire et ensuite fait l’ajout dans HomeKit. Je précise par ailleurs que j’ai un abo iCloud+. 
Depuis les installations dans HomeKit, j’ai rencontré à plusieurs reprises des absences d’enregistrements dans HK et je constate même dans les enregistrements entre les deux cams qu’il y a une différence de jour. La Netatmo m’indique JEUDI 26/01 alors que la Eufy me dit bien MERCREDI 26/01. 
Par ailleurs, je me suis aperçu que fréquemment (typiquement plusieurs fois par jour) la Netatmo ne « détecte » pas lorsqu’il y a un mouvement et donc n’enregistre rien, alors que dans l’app propriétaire c’est fait. 

J’ai ouïe dire que la MAJ iOS 15.3 devrait réglée tout un tas de souci... Si seulement …

Je trouve le concept HomeKit très cool, centraliser toute la domotique en une seule app, toutefois, il manque une chose importante, la fiabilité, et pour le coup, concernant la gestion d’HVS ce n’est pas encore le cas. Dommage


----------



## fritz67 (26 Janvier 2022)

Michaelh93 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Idem pour moi avec 2 cameras netatmo.  Désinstallation et réinstallation du domicile et rien n’y fait. Les miniatures sont figées alors qu’avant j’avais aucun soucis. Le problème viendrait-il d’Apple ?


Pas de soucis de ce côté là. J’ai 4 eufy 2c extérieur et 1 intérieur c’est vrai que le concept HomeKit est bien mais je préfère utiliser  l’application Eufy qui est beaucoup plus réactive et la diffusion d’images de bien meilleure qualité 

Finalement j’utilise HomeKit caméra pour déclencher l’éclairage extérieur quand les caméras détectent quelque chose là nuit


----------



## Tiberius (26 Janvier 2022)

fritz67 a dit:


> Pas de soucis de ce côté là. J’ai 4 eufy 2c extérieur et 1 intérieur c’est vrai que le concept HomeKit est bien mais je préfère utiliser  l’application Eufy qui est beaucoup plus réactive et la diffusion d’images de bien meilleure qualité
> 
> Finalement j’utilise HomeKit caméra pour déclencher l’éclairage extérieur quand les caméras détectent quelque chose là nuit


C'est vrai que l'app Eufy est plutôt pas mal (j'ai mis une vidéo en ligne récemment sur ce sujet). Je suis en train de tester 2 EufyCam 2C (pas encore installé en extérieur), et quand on active HSV, la batterie fond à vue d'oeil. J'ai même eu un bug qui fait qu'une des 2 caméra s'est vidée en un jour, deux fois de suite (je soupçonne l'affichage en vignette dans l'Apple TV). Depuis qu'elle n'est plus dans homekit, l'autonomie semble être revenue à la normale (théoriquement 3 mois). Mais bon, on aimerai bien quand même que tout ça fonctionne correctement dans Homekit... C'est quand même sympa d'avoir une vignette dans la TV quand quelqu'un passe devant la caméra. J'ai aussi une Netatmo extérieure, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de l'installer.


----------



## Tiberius (26 Janvier 2022)

Je viens de mettre mon iPad à jour en 15.3 et la vignette de la caméra qui était restée bloquée en décembre s'est enfin mise à jour. J'espère que le problème est enfin résolu.


----------



## Tiberius (27 Janvier 2022)

Et ça semble se confirmer :  https://www.igen.fr/domotique/2022/...ement-des-vignettes-de-cameras-homekit-127885


----------



## fritz67 (27 Janvier 2022)

Je confirme après mise a jour, problème résolu chez moi


----------



## fritz67 (27 Janvier 2022)

Tiberius a dit:


> C'est vrai que l'app Eufy est plutôt pas mal (j'ai mis une vidéo en ligne récemment sur ce sujet). Je suis en train de tester 2 EufyCam 2C (pas encore installé en extérieur), et quand on active HSV, la batterie fond à vue d'oeil. J'ai même eu un bug qui fait qu'une des 2 caméra s'est vidée en un jour, deux fois de suite (je soupçonne l'affichage en vignette dans l'Apple TV). Depuis qu'elle n'est plus dans homekit, l'autonomie semble être revenue à la normale (théoriquement 3 mois). Mais bon, on aimerai bien quand même que tout ça fonctionne correctement dans Homekit... C'est quand même sympa d'avoir une vignette dans la TV quand quelqu'un passe devant la caméra. J'ai aussi une Netatmo extérieure, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de l'installer.


j'ai aussi activé HSV effectivement les batteries prennent un coup mais pas a ce point pour moi, je n'utilise pas beaucoup les vignettes avec l’Apple TV par contre


----------

